# Heavy Muscle Radio with Bill Llewellyn, Tom Terwilliger, Tres Bennett, and Scott Conn



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Heavy Muscle Radio with Bill Llewellyn, Tom Terwilliger, Tres Bennett, and Scott Connelly: 03-23-09 by Dave Palumbo HEAVY MUSCLE RADIO! ANABOLICS 2009 author Bill Llewellyn joins the Whack Pack and fills us in on what he’s been up to in Amsterdam for the last 8 weeks. IFBB Pro of yesteryear Tom Terwilliger drops by the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

